# Bavarian Pot Roast..Microwave...Low Fat + Exchanges



## Filus59602 (Oct 17, 2002)

BAVARIAN POT ROAST 
Light & Tasty Magazine - 2002 
Exchanges 
Serves: 12..... Microwave 

1 boneless beef top round roast (about 4 lbs.), halved 
1-1/2 c. apple juice 
1 can (8 oz.) tomato sauce 
1 small onion, chopped 
2 T. white vinegar 
1/2 tsp. salt 
3/4 tsp. ground ginger... OR... 1 T. minced fresh gingerroot 
2 to 3 tsp. ground cinnamon 
1/4 c. cornstarch 
1/2 c. water 

In a Dutch oven coated with nonstick cooking spray, brown roast on all sides over medium-high heat; drain. Transfer to a 5-qt. slow cooker. In a bowl, combine the next 7 ingredients; pour over roast. Cover and cook on high for 5-7 hours. In a small bowl, combine cornstarch and water until smooth; stir into cooking juices until well combined. Cover and cook 1 hour longer or until meat is tender and gravy begins to thicken. 

One serving (4 oz. cooked beef with 1/2-cup gravy) equals: 230 calories…7 gm fat (2 gm saturated)…96 mg cholesterol…261 mg sodium…8 gm carbohydrate…1 gm fiber…32 gm protein ++++ Exchanges: 4 lean meat…1/2 fruit


----------

